# jigging masters reels..



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

Mr Kil song,

I've read some post of you mentioning the JM reels are some of the best. I was on your site looking at the. they are beautiful and price are in line with other reel. Im interested in buying a few, but wanted to know how there service is with repairs, and maintnance? Is it as good as shimano 48hr service on their high end reels?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Thomas , JM reels are exceptional workhorses the PE4 or PE 5 would be an excellent choice for the GOM. They are pretty easy to self maintain & the normal tune up , lube and clean you can DIY . There is avery good tutorial on youtube by JM on the how to.
I believe that Kil has a guy up north that take cares of the service, dont hold me on this , as i might be wrong ..
good choice of reels


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I landed 90 lbs, 120 lbs and 150 lbs bluefin with JM PE4 using PE5 line.
The reel comes with one year warranty and I hire a reel man to take care of after service. If new parts are needed, we take out parts from new reels if we don' have right parts in stock. So there will be no delay of services because of parts problem.

JM PE reel price in the US will go up soon as we still sell them at old prices.


----------

